# TRibute Band Suggestions



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

My band is Changing it's format from a general CLassic Rock Band to a specific tribute band.

WE're not quite sure which way to go. 
Plus one guy is retiring so shrinking down to 3.

There's the obvious 3 piece bands
ZZ Top
S.R.V. (yes I know later they added an organ)
Pretty much any 80's rock band that was a four piece g/b/d/S just one person would sing.
Rush is an option but would require backing tracks (not opposed to backing tracks)

So any suggestions?

Criteria:
3 instruments.
able to re-arrange other instruments to play on guitar/Bass
Not opposed to backing tracks/Fx triggers

Target Audience:
Bars/lounges
Corporate Entertainment
Casino lounge.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

The Beatles renamed "Paul is dead" 

Now seriously, Rush no doubt. You'll have fun and will be busy all the time.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

amagras said:


> ... Rush no doubt. You'll have fun and will be busy all the time.


But you won't meet many women...

For me, Johnny Cash would be fun.

I was never a huge fan, but you could probably do well as a Police tribute.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

bw66 said:


> But you won't meet many women...
> 
> For me, Johnny Cash would be fun.
> 
> I was never a huge fan, but you could probably do well as a Police tribute.


Thumbs up for The Police!! That is FUN


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Cream comes to mind.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Blue Cheer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Blue Cheer.


Hah! Beat me to the punch.

Trouble with 3-piece tribute bands is that they tend to either have material that only appeals to a very narrow swathe of audiences, or else have material that is too complicated for anything other than a full-time dedication to practice.

On the other hand, the Black Keys and the White Stripes did just fine with only two members. Having 3 would allow for the material to be done well. Of course, as a tribute band, there are expectations of somehow looking like the band whose material one is doing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd always wondered about people in tribute bands.
I assumed that they had a real passion for the artist, or band that they cover.

A tribute band can be cool, but you pigeon hole yourself into a smaller body of work,
rather than just a cover band with anything to choose from.

You're also expected to come as close as possible to the original rendition,
rather than the option of playing around with arrangement, or general feel of a tune.
Dressing the part may be another oddity, to me anyway.

On another note, how about a Hendrix Experience?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


We need more clues...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Look at the post above yours.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Look at the post above yours.


I was just kiddin' .....:stirpot:


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

How about 3 sets ...one hour each..
Each set is a tribute to a particular band...

This should open your appeal up to a bigger audience..
Choose wisely and it should work out well for you..

If you are asked for a one set show...you will be able to have a better choice as to which set will suit the venue best.

Thats what I would do...
G.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

GTmaker said:


> How about 3 sets ...one hour each..
> Each set is a tribute to a particular band...
> 
> This should open your appeal up to a bigger audience..
> ...


That's a great idea!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> How about 3 sets ...one hour each..
> Each set is a tribute to a particular band...
> 
> This should open your appeal up to a bigger audience..
> ...


Great idea. Why didnt i think of that.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My guitar tech used to do something like that. He had a ZZ Top tribute band and an SRV tribute band. He had two sets of ZZ and one set of SRV - and when he could work it out, he had 'SRV' open for 'ZZ Top'. 

He's since moved further on with the ZZ Top tribute band and done away with the SRV set (I don't know if that says anything about the idea or not). His new band is http://www.legzz.ca/

The beard is real (at least his is). And he hand-makes the 'ZZ Top inspired' instruments they play. Monster necks on his guitars, I can hardly wrap my hands around one.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Let's not forget Grand Funk Railroad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm assuming that someone sings and that you don't need a frontman?
There's The Who.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


>


This part could get expensive

GTmaker's 3 set idea is brilliant


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I've floated the 3-in-one idea, that's not bad at all

kinda strange trying to figur this out. LOL


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Well that is one band I will not be going to see. I hate tribute bands.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> I've floated the 3-in-one idea, that's not bad at all
> 
> kinda strange trying to figur this out. LOL


Just don't pick a band that has costumes. Blue jeans and t-shirts work for a lot of bands.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I was tortured at the Milton Ribfest by a couple tribute bands this summer. One was a Zepplin band and the singer was a long way off of Plants voice. Then on came a AC DC act which was entertaining but anyone that has watched Angus play knows the timing of his heal stomps is kind of strange (one right and then two lefts) the fake Angus had it all screwed up.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That's awful. Did they restrain you with leg irons or were you in a cage? Musta been horrible, not being able to get away from it. OMFG. Horrendous treatment indeed!!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> That's awful. Did they restrain you with leg irons or were you in a cage? Musta been horrible, not being able to get away from it. OMFG. Horrendous treatment indeed!!!


I agree. Watching acdc is bad enough. A tribute band where the guy stomps the wrong feet should be against the Geneva Convention. And at a ribfest no less.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Cream comes to mind.


That's who I thought of first--but there is a limited number of songs for that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> That's who I thought of first--but there is a limited number of songs for that.


True but there's a lot of ways you could go from there. Following Bruce, Baker and Clapton opens up a lot of songs.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> True but there's a lot of ways you could go from there. Following Bruce, Baker and Clapton opens up a lot of songs.


You'd almost have to open it up to post Cream for them.
And Pre-Cream would be good to add Bluesbreakers, Yardbirds & even Graham Bond stuff.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Stampeders?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I find tribute bands are either spectacular or horrible. 

But it's usually choosing the one that makes the most of your player/singers abilities that make the difference

Still have to talk it over with the rest of the band. But should work out well


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Stampeders?


great choice for the Stampeders ...
I'll add The Eagles...plenty of different style songs to choose from..
How about Trooper...great party band

G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I was being somewhat sarcastic, LOL. While they had some good songs i don't think you could attract an audience of anyone who wasn't at least as old as me  You also couldn't find 3 sets worth of recognizable music.

The Eagles is a great choice, lots of music to fill 3 sets.

Trooper, again a great band but not enough material, although what there is is really good imo.

I tend not to like Tribute bands unless they are done EXTREMELY well, as Jock noted earlier. The Classic Albums live group are really excellent, as are some of the Beatle tributes like Rain. 



GTmaker said:


> great choice for the Stampeders ...
> I'll add The Eagles...plenty of different style songs to choose from..
> How about Trooper...great party band
> 
> G.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Some time ago (probably ten years, give or take) I had an opportunty to audition for a very good Pink Floyd tribute.

I was offered the gig, but after a day or two of consideration I decided not to do it.

I felt that although I love Floyd, the thought of playing only Floyd all night would leave me unsatisfied.

I've also considered doing a split tribute with Supertramp for the first set and Floyd for the second.

Really, when I'm doing covers it feels better playing abbit of a variety. I love the thoughtful and classy material of Floyd and Tramp, but sometmes I want to rock out too.

I suppose there's money to be made, but another element of tributes that felt a bit off to me is the simlarity to an impersonator act. That just feels a bit too fan boy for me.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

And I think it would get old very quickly. I like the ability to mix up the set list with anything we feel like, as opposed to having to select from a specific band. Keeps things "fresh", if that's possible playing covers 



Milkman said:


> Some time ago (probably ten years, give or take) I had an opportunty to audition for a very good Pink Floyd tribute.
> 
> I was offered the gig, but after a day or two of consideration I decided not to do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2015)

A couple of friends of mine are in tribute bands. One's a singer in a Pearl Jam band, the other
plays Slash in a Gn'R band. Since the real bands have become somewhat obscure, so has the
tribute scene. Except for their diehard fans (mostly family/friends) their shows are mostly for
empty venues. The singer quit his band because of doing the 'same stuff for years' (it's the
same for me as hearing 'Stairway to Heaven' over and over on the radio) and 'Slash' is currently
freelancing and acquiring more students for lessons. Tribute bands are 'jobs'. You may just
lose the element of 'fun' over time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Some good ideas in this thread!

Years ago when I played bass in a Neil Young tribute...we didn't call it that, but we only played a couple of tunes that Neil Young didn't write...one of the benefits was an ability to do both acoustic and electric dominated sets. That variety was like having two different bands. There are lots of other tributes that could do a similar thing, any of the unplugged bandwagon like Clapton, Nirvana, Melloncamp, Plant/Page, etc. where a balance could be struck between acoustic and electric. A Stones act might be a natural too.

Fwiw, I'd much rather hear as many instrumental as vocal tunes. Jeff Beck, surf rock, movie themes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Fwiw, I'd much rather hear as many instrumental as vocal tunes. Jeff Beck, surf rock, movie themes.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I think you'd be in the minority, most people just want to hear Mustang Sally.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I think you'd be in the minority, most people just want to hear Mustang Sally.


Ain't it the truth. My little old cover band does Mustang Sally and the dance floor is full before the riff gets repeated once, and they all sing along, and blah, blah, blah...I liked the song before it got so overplayed. One of the inside jokes in this band is that we're not your every day cover band, we're a cover band cover band.

The Commitments, like The Blues Brothers, good cover bands, not quite tribute bands. 

A tribute band to a cover band?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> That's awful. Did they restrain you with leg irons or were you in a cage? Musta been horrible, not being able to get away from it. OMFG. Horrendous treatment indeed!!!


You betcha if your going to do it you got to do it right. If you went and seen Michael Jackson tribute band would you be po'ed if he didn't grab his jewels?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ignore all the other suggestions as mine are the best:

primus

james gang


motorhead


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd second that!



cheezyridr said:


> ignore all the other suggestions as mine are the best:
> 
> primus
> 
> ...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Distortion said:


> I was tortured at the Milton Ribfest by a couple tribute bands this summer. One was a Zepplin band and the singer was a long way off of Plants voice. Then on came a AC DC act which was entertaining but anyone that has watched Angus play knows the timing of his heal stomps is kind of strange (one right and then two lefts) the fake Angus had it all screwed up.


A lot of those "signature moves" just look so wrong when anyone else does them.
Mick Jaggers stage strut just looks flaming gay when any one else does it, for example. Micks just been doing it for so long, he gets a pass.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

No love for The Who?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> A lot of those "signature moves" just look so wrong when anyone else does them.
> Mick Jaggers stage strut just looks flaming gay when any one else does it, for example. Micks just been doing it for so long, he gets a pass.


i never gave him a pass. i think his fabulosity would make liberace nervous. that said, i always thought hendrix's moves only worked for just him as well. 

[video=youtube;_PVjcIO4MT4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PVjcIO4MT4[/video]


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

If everyone in the band's fave songs to play are by one artist, and your friends/audience agrees they are your best tunes, then voila. 
I wouldn't use any other method to pick a band to tribute.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

whywhyzed said:


> If everyone in the band's fave songs to play are by one artist, and your friends/audience agrees they are your best tunes, then voila.
> I wouldn't use any other method to pick a band to tribute.


That's what I alluded to when I mentioned that you'd have to be pretty passionate about a band to form a tribute, imo.

If it's covering a band, just because, that may be a bit more difficult.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

So after more than few beers we decided for the status quo. 

Pretty anti climatic if you ask me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2015)

You could also do tribute 'sets'?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I like the Johnny Cash and Police suggestions.

I'll throw in The Tea Party, but it falls under the Rush problem - lotsa cool tunes and fun to play, but less-broad appeal. Plus you'd need several guitars in wacky tunings.

Maybe something more current? Muse are a 3 piece, although they tour with more.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

laristotle said:


> You could also do tribute 'sets'?


How about "Trio Timelines"
Do the60's (Cream Jimi), 70's (Motorhead Rush), 80's (Police,ZZTop, Crowded House) 90'(Nirvana, POTUSA) 00's (GreenDay, Blink 182 Muse)
maybe fun.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

djmarcelca said:


> So after more than few beers we decided for the status quo.
> 
> Pretty anti climatic if you ask me.


Hmmmm, never thought of a Status Quo coverband. You'll be a busy guitar player, covering for 3 guitarists in the band.



What, status quo and not Status Quo? _Never mind....._


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Status Quo is an awesome live band but much more popular in the UK than here. I have seen a few Quo tribute acts, mostly pretty good as their material is pretty easy to play.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

Been a long time since I've heard that name.
Back in high school I had the question 'define status quo' on an exam.
I got a 'F' for answering 'a british rock band'. However, the teacher did
change it to a 'C' after I brought their album to school to show him.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

" The Time Travelling Willburys!" Three 1 hour sets. Set 1, half an hour 50s, half an hour 60s. Set 2 half hour 70s, half an hour 80s, set 3 90s and beyond.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

How many acts have been mentioned so far? How 'bout a medley of all? Er... I guess that's what you do now!

Slightly more seriously, Boston if you're not opposed to backing tracks. Tom Schulz isn't.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

The Fugs


----------

